# Alte Abzoxxe oder Kennen sie Mag. Roman Neubauer ? ODV Online Content Ltd. www.routenplaner-24.info



## passer (24 August 2015)

Leider können es Firmen und Webseiten wie http://www.routenplaner-24.info/ nicht lassen, die Leute zu "verhintern"....

Nebst umfangreicher "Rechtsberatung". 
http://online-rechtsberatung-24.info/index.php/Thread/9-Rechnung-der-ODV-Online-Content-f%C3%BCr-routenplaner-24-info/


----------



## Goblin (24 August 2015)

576 Euro für praktisch nichts zu verlangen ist schon dreißt. Nur gut das da unter diesen Umständen keine Verträge zustande kommen

Der Beitrag vom R.M ist natürlich völliger Unfug



> dass die ODV ihre Ansprüche auch gerichtlich durchsetzt und gegebenenfalls einen Mahnbescheid beantragt, welcher vom Gericht auch genehmigt wird.
> Die Kosten hierfür liegen bei ca. 600,- Euro zusätzlich



Komisch dass man nie was davon gehört hat 

Ist diese Art von "Rechtsberatung" überhaupt zulässig ?


----------



## bernhard (24 August 2015)

https://www.watchlist-internet.at/abo-fallen/abo-falle-auf-routenplaner-24info/


> Keine Zahlungspflicht!
> 
> Die Website routenplaner-24.info verstößt gegen zahlreiche gesetzliche Bestimmungen. Es fehlt beispielsweise ein offensichtlicher Kostenhinweis, der einen gültigen Vertrag zustande kommen lässt: Er ist im Rahmen der Registrierung nicht zu entdecken!


----------



## dvill (24 August 2015)

Immerhin, der Routenplaner funktioniert (Google-Maps).


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 August 2015)

Hahahaha, der war gut.... der Versuch, diesen alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen zu kredenzen.

3 Jahre nach Einführung der sog. "Buttonlösung" eine Uralt-Abzocke ohne "Buttonlösung" aus der Taufe zu heben, grenzt entweder an Knastsehnsucht oder völligem Realitätsverlust.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 August 2015)

Huch, da sind doch "versehentlich" zwei Mails an die Raiffeisenbank International rausgerutscht. Das bulgarische Tochterinstitut erwies sich in vorangegangenen Fällen als wenig kooperativ bzw. recht resistent.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich möchte Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Ihr Tochterinstitut, die

*Raiffeisenbank (Bulgaria) EAD*

unter der IBAN _BG92RZBB91551006210650_ ein Geschäftsverhältnis zu der ODV Online Content Limited unterhält.

Die ODV Online Content Limited betreibt unter der Webseite <www.routenplaner-24.info> eine sogenannte „Abofalle“ ohne die dafür zumindest in Deutschland vorgeschriebene Kostenpflicht per „Button“ gesondert auszuweisen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Ihr Institut stellvertretend für Ihre Tochterinstitute in Verbindung zu solchen Geschäftsmodellen gebracht werden möchte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Name/Anschrift/Tel.-Nr.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 August 2015)

lag vorhin im Postfach:

S.g. Herr Katzenschwanz, 
vielen Dank für die Information. 
Wir nehmen sofort Kontakt mit unserer bulgarischen Tochter auf. 
MfG 
Financial Crime Management 



From:        RBI-Customer-Relations/RI/AT 
To:        Financial-Crime-Management/RZB/[email protected],  
Date:        25.08.2015 15:46 
Subject:        WG: Raiffeisenbank (Bulgaria) EAD 
Sent by:        XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Rosenmayr (26 August 2015)

Hallo Dirk,
ich habe gestern einen ähnlichen Beschwerdebrief wie du an die Raiffeisenbank in Wien geschickt und bekam heute folgende Antwort:
"S.g. Familie …. (mein Familienname), 
vielen Dank für die Information. 
Wir haben bereits bei den zuständigen Behörden Meldung erstattet und haben die Auflösung der Geschäftsbeziehung in die Wege geleitet." 
Das klingt doch ganz vielversprechend, oder?


----------



## passer (28 August 2015)

Möööpp
http://123-online-anwalt.net/index.php/Thread/40-routenplaner-24-info-ODV-Online-Content-M%C3%BCnchen/?postID=80#post80


----------



## Rosenmayr (28 August 2015)

Hallo passer, ich kenne die beiden "Rechtsberatungen" von routenplaner-24, danke.


----------



## Goblin (28 August 2015)

Natürlich ist auch das was da steht völliger Schwachsinn


----------



## Hippo (28 August 2015)

Schon ...
Das weißt Du als altes Forenfossil. Aber weiß das auch derjenige der über Tante Gurgel auf diese Seite kommt, sich das zweite mal in die Hose macht und dann aus Angst vor Pranger, Schuldturm und Galgen diese unberechtigte Rechnung bezahlt?

Meine Frau konnte ich kurz nach dem Kennenlernen grad noch davor bewahren so eine Rechnung zu zahlen.
Das ist jetzt weit über die Verjährungsfrist raus. Mittlerweile gibt's das dritte Aktenzeichen bei immer wechselnden Schuldbeträgen.
Mal kommt ne Mail und dann wieder ein Brief.
Jetzt hab ich denen schon die Arbeit abgenommen und einen fertig ausgefüllten Antrag auf Mahnbescheid geschickt - aber den wollten sie auch nicht :-(
Liegt vielleicht daran daß ich angekreuzt habe "Bei Widerspruch sofortige Überleitung ins streitige Verfahren" ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 August 2015)

Kann man diese Saubande nicht wegen unerlaubter Rechtsberatung, die dazu noch aus komplettem hanebüchenen Unsinn besteht, belangen? Aber die hocken wohl im Ausland oder verstecken sich hinter dubiosen Strohgestalten.

Auch unsere Nachbarn erhalten ab und an mal wieder derart dämliche Post und auch Mails - und das seit sieben Jahren, ebenso ein früherer Kollege!


----------



## dvill (31 August 2015)

Die fordern weiter für


> ODV Online Content Ltd. Bulgarien
> IBAN: BG92RZBB91551006210650
> BIC: RZBBBGSF





> ODV Online Content Ltd.
> Development & Distribution
> Maximilianstraße 13
> 80539 München


In München steht nur ein Postkasten:

http://www.regus.de/locations/business-centre/munich-maximilianstrasse-13


> München Maximilianstraße 13 Business Center


----------



## firefoxfan (31 August 2015)

Das Foto von Roman Neubauer ist scheinbar von hier , einer Seite aus Weissrussland , ausgeliehen worden:

http://elpresent.by/images/item/50b86feaec556.jpg


----------



## firefoxfan (1 September 2015)

Roman Neubauer hat wieder sein Äusseres geändert.
Dieses Mal hat er das Bild eines Herrn Brian Greenspan aus Toronto eingestellt.

http://alumni.utoronto.ca/assets/2013/11/brian-g.jpg

Na, der wirkt ja glaubwürdig


----------



## dvill (1 September 2015)

Die vermüllen recht fleissig das Netz:

http://rechtshilfe-im-internet.net/index.php/Thread/20-ODV-Online-Content-M%C3%BCnchen-www-routenplaner-24-info/


----------



## passer (1 September 2015)

Ich habe mich schon gewundert, das in Beitrag 1 im Link, diesen Faker jemand widersprechen konnte.
Sprich sich dort registrieren konnte; aber das wurde ja jetzt bereinigt.
DDOS Attacke auf solche Seiten ?


----------



## klausp (2 September 2015)

passer schrieb:


> DDOS Attacke auf solche Seiten ?



Das ist Unsinn und wäre illegal.


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 September 2015)

Welche dreisten Typen erweckten denn die Abzockermumien aus längst vergangenen Zeiten "Routenplaner 24" und auch die "Kochrezepte 24" aus ihrem Grab? Das ist ja überaus dreist, wie die Kohle machen wollen. Ob das ein echter Anwalt ist, der hier : rechtshilfe-im-internet.net/index.php/Thread/20-ODV-Online-Content-München-www-routenplaner-24-info/ einen derartigen Stuss verbreitet? Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Goblin (2 September 2015)

> Die Firma ODV Online Content ist bekannt dafür, dass sie ihre Ansprüche vor Gericht sehr aggressiv durchsetzt und jeden Kunden, der nicht bezahlt AUSNAHMSLOS verklagt.





Außer Versuchsraketen ist da nichts passiert. Warum kann sich jeder selber ausmalen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 September 2015)

Die Gier hat eine Größenordnung, dass eigentlich niemand mehr auf den Gedanken kommen könnte, sich für 576€ Ruhe vor den Betrügern zu erkaufen. Mehr als unbeholfene E-Mails wird man eh nicht erhalten und die kann man per Filter aussortieren.


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2015)

Lustig:



> ODV Online Content Ltd. *Bulgarien*, IBAN: *BG*92RZBB91551006210650, BIC: RZBBBGSF
> 
> ODV Online Content Ltd.
> Development & Distribution
> ...



Und bei welchen Bürodienstleister hängt mal wieder der Briefkasten? http://www.excellent-bc.de/de/muenchen-maximilianstrasse.php



dvill schrieb:


> VZHH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (2 September 2015)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Ob das ein echter Anwalt ist, der hier : rechtshilfe-im-internet.net/index.php/Thread/20-ODV-Online-Content-München-www-routenplaner-24-info/ einen derartigen Stuss verbreitet? Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen!



Natürlich nicht! 

- völlig falsche Beratung mit Betonung des überhöhten Kostenriskos ohne Hinweis auf die nicht umgesetzte "Buttonlösung"
- fehlerhaftes und schlechtes Deutsch
- geklautes Bild
- gefakte Identität

Burat & Co. hatten sich wenigstens noch um "echte" Trophäenurteile bemüht, dieser Trittbrett-Abzocker probiert es halt mit "Schlechtberatung". Dabei hat dieser Möchtegern-Abzocker das Wesentliche nicht kapiert. Nämlich dass er ohne ein entsprechendes Werbebudget bzw. die Möglichkeit seine Werbung schalten zu können, keine Opfer finden wird. Von daher wird sein Projekt von vornherein dazu verurteilt, eine Totgeburt zu werden. Muahaha!


----------



## dvill (2 September 2015)

Die Masche erinnert mich an

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ds-net-premiumloads-net-auf-kundenfang.33194/

Das war seinerzeit ganz erfolgreich

https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...ngshilfe-Blue-180-Verm%F6gensverwaltungs-GmbH

In München ist nichts als eine Postweiterleitung.

Das Konto wird ein ahnungsloser Strohmann organisiert haben.

Eine Firma in Bulgarien ist keine "ltd." oder limited. Es wird auch egal sein, ob in einer Ecke dieser Welt ein Postkasten mit Firmenschildchen versehen ist.

Geld wird fließen und irgend jemand saugt es auf. Der sagt nicht einmal "danke"


----------



## dvill (2 September 2015)

http://whois.domaintools.com/routenplaner-24.info


> Tech City:Mahe


Seychellen passt gut.

Vor einigen Jahren wurde ein Strohmann gefunden:

https://translate.google.com/transl...ogrammi-net-ma-non-e-finita-39202&prev=search

Da wird es jetzt einen anderen geben.


----------



## dvill (3 September 2015)

Der Drahtzieher setzt jeden Tag einen neuen Haufen ab:

http://www.lyrical-lao.com/message-board/#/discussion/320239/odv-online-content-x


----------



## bernhard (3 September 2015)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nied...ersachsen.de/abzockalarm-routenplaner-24-info


> *Die gute Nachricht
> 
> Sie müssen den Betrag nicht bezahlen!*
> 
> Der "Registrieren"-Button verstößt gegen die seit Mitte 2012 geltenden Regeln zur Buttonlösung. Der Anbieter muss deutlich machen, dass bei der Registrierung ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande kommt. Nur wenn Sie als Verbraucher ausdrücklich bestätigen, sich zu einer Zahlung zu verpflichten, beginnt ein Vertragsverhältnis. Das bedeutet für Sie: Sie haben keinen Vertrag geschlossen! Überweisen Sie das Geld nicht!


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2015)

Frage an die Mods: könnte man den Threadtitel umbenennen, zumindest so, dass "ODV Online Content Ltd." darin erwähnt wird?


----------



## BenTigger (3 September 2015)

?? steht doch schon drin


----------



## bernhard (3 September 2015)

Jetzt ja ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 September 2015)

Die Dreistigkeit der Betreiber besteht darin, ein Betrugsmodell aus den Tiefen des Internet hervorzuzerren, für das in Deutschland bereits hinreichend Rechtsprechung existiert und dem auch der Gesetzgeber in dieser Form schon lange einen Riegel vorgeschoben hatte.

Den Problemen der Strafverfolgung und der damit verbundenen Gewinnabschöpfung treten die Täter aus der Anonymität entgegen und erwarten von ihren Opfern tatsächlich, dass sie bei der Beutesicherung Hilfestellung geben, indem sie die Überweisung ins europäische Ausland veranlassen.

Mich würde echt interessieren, ob da ein einziger € auf diesem Konto eingeht.


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2015)

An welcher Stelle wird eigentlich die Umsetzung der s. g. Buttonlösung eingehalten? Hier jedenfalls nicht:





 

Außerdem, seit wann ist es erlaubt, mit einer Anmeldung ein vermeintliches Gewinnspiel zu verbinden?


----------



## bernhard (3 September 2015)

Rechtliche Fragen spielen keine Rolle.

Der Drahtzieher hat nur Mailadressen. Mit Mahnbescheiden kann er nicht drohen. Er müllt nur Postfächer zu.

Das macht er ganz kostenlos über

https://de.mailjet.com/sending-policy

Also keine Kosten. Wenn nur einer zahlt, macht er Plus.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 September 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle wird eigentlich die Umsetzung der s. g. Buttonlösung eingehalten? Hier jedenfalls nicht:


Da ist so viel faul dran, dass man eigentlich gar nicht weiß, wo man anfangen soll:
Es gibt keine Gegenleistung. Der Betreiber stellt Dir das kostenfreie Angebot von Google Maps zur Verfügung.

Es gibt nach deutschem Recht auch keinen Vertrag, weil die Buttonlösung nicht umgesetzt ist.

Es gibt keine ordentliche Widerrufsbelehrung. Unter anderem, weil die dem Verbraucher in Textform zur Verfügung gestellt werden müsste. Die in den Nutzungsbedingungen versteckte Widerrufsklausel ist völlig falsch und unzutreffend, weil der Gesetzgeber die Regelungen seit dem 13.06.2014 in § 312*g* BGB untergebracht hat.

Worin auch immer die Leistung jetzt bestehen soll: Der Betreiber geht in seiner Forderung von einem Abo über 24 Monate á 24€ aus - Er erbringt also nichts in einem Mal und von daher greift der gewünschte Ausschluss sowieso nicht.

Der Betreiber müsste dem Verbraucher ein Muster-Widerrufsformular zur Verfügung stellen oder eine andere Möglichkeit auf der Webseite schaffen, dem Verbraucher das Ausfüllen und Übermitteln einer Erklärung über die Webseite zu ermöglichen.

Es gibt keine ordentliche Rechnung. Die Betroffenen erhalten lediglich ein einheitliches PDF mit der Aufstellung offener Forderungen, dem wirklich alle Merkmale einer ordentlichen Rechnung fehlen. Es fehlen notwendige Angaben zum Rechnungssteller, Rechnungsempfänger, eine Rechnungsnummer, Angaben zur Umsatzsteuer...
.
.
.
.

Die Liste lässt sich beinahe beliebig erweitern.

*Betrüger, die sich anonym hinter einem Briefkasten verstecken, klagen nicht. Die erwirken auch keine Mahnbescheide, weil sie dann Farbe bekennen müssten.*


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (3 September 2015)

... in der Überzeugung, dass der Betreiber hier gespannt mitliest, wähle ich mal die direkte Anrede....

Unwerter Abzocker, 

der Du wirklich zu glauben scheinst, mit Deiner einfältig dahingerotzten Abofalle tatsächlich abzocken zu können, Dir gehören mal die Augen geöffnet, weshalb dir der "Erfolg" von Anbeginn versagt bleiben wird. 

Unabhängig davon, dass Du so anonym wie piratig möglich diese Abofalle und Deine Applausseiten eröffnet hast - BTW ... Deine Darstellung, dass ein OLG sich mit der Berufung von Urteilen eines AG's und das auch noch außerhalb seines Zuständigkeitbereichs beschäftigen würde, lassen wir mal als brutalen Anfängerfehler so stehen... - Du hast das Wesentliche der Abzocke gar nicht erkannt.... 

Ich empfehle *dringend* Nachhilfestunden in den Lehrinhalten von "Abzocken 1.0 die Grundvoraussetzungen, um überhaupt abzocken zu können" (Hrsg. "Der Unsyndikatische Abzockpate"). 

Dort steht nämlich, dass das A & O jeder Abzocke, egal welcher, die "Kunden"-Gewinnung ist. Wie Du diese dank wesentlich geänderter Werberichtlinien von Google, Facebook & Co. zu schaffen gedenkst, wird wie auch immer, der Hauptgrund für Dein Scheitern sein.

So, Du hast Deine Abofalle eröffnet, wir haben sie gesehen, je nach Auslegung den Kopf geschüttelt bis laut schlappgelacht und vor allem Dein Konto gleich geklatscht, jetzt wäre es an der Zeit, das totgeborene Ding wieder zu zumachen.

Ein fröhliches Muahaha...


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2015)

Wo soll denn diese ODV Online Content Ltd. registriert sein? 
Im britischen Handelsregister jedenfalls nicht.

Falls in Übersee (Seychellen oder sonst wo): dann liegt der Verdacht auf Steuerhinterziehung und Geldwäsche nahe, speziell wenn das Geld über ein bulgarisches Konto läuft.

Es gibt in Bulgarien eine "Direktion „Finanzermittlungen" bei der bulgarischen Staatsagentur „Nationale Sicherheit".

www.dans.bg/en

Die Webseite ist momentan allerdings nicht erreichbar. Und wir wissen ja auch, mit welchem "Engagement" (hust...) in Bulgarien die Geldwäsche verfolgt wird. Trotzdem könnte man die ja mal informieren.


----------



## dvill (3 September 2015)

Das hier passt auch gut:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/oefter-mal-was-neues-routenplaner-24.46852/

Die verwenden die gleichen Textbausteine und "Urteile"

https://www.google.com/search?q="ge...htlich+vorgehen+zu+wollen."&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Hasimaus erfüllt auch die intellektuellen Anforderungen perfekt.

Hier sind die damaligen Angebotsseiten dokumentiert:

https://www.watchlist-internet.at/a...te-portal-24net-und-wwwtattoo-vorlagen-24net/


----------



## dvill (4 September 2015)

Bei über 500 Euro pro "Kunde" lohnt es sich vielleicht auch

https://www.google.com/search?q="we...en+persönlich+anzutreffen."&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2015)

Wollte übrigens mal eine Route berechnen lassen und habe mich zu dem Zweck registriert. Das war vor einem Tag, doch bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Zugangsdaten per eMail erhalten.


----------



## passer (4 September 2015)

Interessant wäre, wie viele überhaupt zahlen.
Das Geschäft muss sich doch lohnen, sonst würde das Element überhaupt nicht solche "Angebote" erstellen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 September 2015)

passer schrieb:


> Interessant wäre, wie viele überhaupt zahlen.
> Das Geschäft muss sich doch lohnen, sonst würde das Element überhaupt nicht solche "Angebote" erstellen.


Das wird ein Testballon sein. Wenn sich das Betrugsmodell heute noch in irgendeiner Form rechnen sollte, werden wir sicherlich noch mit anderen Tretminen dieser Art erfreut und die werden ihr Portfolio entsprechend ausbauen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 September 2015)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Das wird ein Testballon sein. Wenn sich das Betrugsmodell heute noch in irgendeiner Form rechnen sollte, werden wir sicherlich noch mit anderen Tretminen dieser Art erfreut und die werden ihr Portfolio entsprechend ausbauen.



Selbst wenn dieser "Pirat" ein Webebudget wie Burat & Co. zur Verfügung hätte, würde er dank der geänderten Werberichtlinien von Google, Facebook & Co. kaum Werbung geschaltet bekommen. 

Und auch dass ausgerechnet ein Routenplaner, der ja heutzutage durch Smartphone-Apps quasi obsolet geworden ist, als Abzockplattform gewählt wurde, weist kaum auf Profi-Eigenschaften hin. 

Testurteil: zur Abzocke völlig ungeeignet!


----------



## Antiscammer (5 September 2015)

Wortmeldungen von Betroffenen sind ja demzufolge auch extrem rar. Lediglich ein einziger Artikel der VZ Niedersachsen unter Bezugnahme auf einen Fall. 
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/RG11187A0AM/telefon-und-internet

Offen bleibt die Frage, auf welche Weise der überhaupt auf die Abzockerseite gelangt ist. Da ist wohl schon ein ganz besonderes "Talent" gefragt, angesichts der so gut wie völlig fehlenden Werbung.


----------



## jupp11 (6 September 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Offen bleibt die Frage, auf welche Weise der überhaupt auf die Abzockerseite gelangt ist.


http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/RG11187A0AM/abzockalarm-routenplaner-24-info


> Wer im Internet nach einem Routenplaner sucht, wird schnell unter routenplaner-24.info fündig und soll nach der Registrierung 576 Euro bezahlen.
> Mehrere Verbraucher suchten unter dem Stichwort "Routenplaner" einen eben solchen und stießen auf das Angebot von routenplaner-24.info.


Was dabei schnell sein soll, verschließt sich mir. Googeln mit "Routenplaner" liefert jedenfalls bei mir keinen einzigen Treffer auf diese Seite und Werbung gibt es keine.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2015)

Hasimaus legt nach.

Neues Konto, neues Glück:


> Da Sie nachweislich den Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben, überweisen Sie bitte den offenen Betrag von 576,00 Euro binnen 7 Tagen per EU Standardüberweisung auf unser Konto um weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden:
> 
> ODV Online Content Ltd. Bulgarien
> IBAN: BG45SOMB91301059102001
> BIC: SOMBBGSF



Die neue Bank:

http://www.municipalbank.bg/display.aspx?page=contacts_1


----------



## Goblin (7 September 2015)

Der gleiche Mist is heute auch bei mir gekommen. Kurz gelacht und gleich gelöscht den Müll

Die Droherei mit der IP ist auch immer witzig. Nur beweist die leider kein Vertragschluss


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (7 September 2015)

Oups... da hat schon wieder was mein E-Mail-Konto in Richtung Raiffeisenbank Internatonal verlassen. So ein Zufall aber auch...

Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

vielleicht machen Sie Ihren Korrespondenzparter Municipal Bank in Sofia darauf aufmerksam, dass ihr neuer Kunde ODV Online Content Ltd. Bulgarien mit der IBAN IBAN: BG45SOMB91301059102001, BIC: SOMBBGSF unter www*routenplaner-24*info eine sogenannte "Abofalle" (subscription trap" betreibt, welche durch die Nichtumsetzung der "Buttonlösung" (gesondertem Anzeigen eines Online-Vertragsabschlusses) nach deutschem Recht nicht mehr rechtskonform ist. Es wäre weiterhin ratsam, die Namen der Vertretungsberechtigten der ODV Online Content Ltd. den deutschen Strafverfolgungsbehörden zu übermitteln.

Ich bedanke mich im voraus für Ihr freundliches Entgegenkommen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

BTW. immer sehr gut, wenn Banken ihre Korrespondenzpartner anzeigen...

http://www.municipalbank.bg/display.aspx?page=bank_4


----------



## dvill (7 September 2015)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/totgeglaubte_leben_laenger_1


> Die Abofalle routenplaner-24.info, die wir aus Beratungen von vor 5 bis 10 Jahren kennen, ist zu neuem Leben erwacht





> Da hier der gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Button ‚zahlungspflichtig bestellen‘ fehlt, kommt kein Vertrag zustande und die Verbraucher haben deshalb auch keine Pflicht zur Zahlung


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2015)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> BTW. immer sehr gut, wenn Banken ihre Korrespondenzpartner anzeigen...


Hier in D kommen solche s. g. Geldwäscheverdachtsanzeigen aber nur über eine Referenzbehörde der Bank zu einer Generalstaatsanwaltschaft, um den Verdacht der Beteiligung einer Bank an irgend einem strafbaren Verhalten auszuschließen. Das ist dann eine Selbstanzeige und hat i. d. R. nichts mit den Kunden und deren Verhalten zu tun. Was mit solchen Anzeigen dann passiert, wenn die hier vorliegende Fallkonstellation einschlägig ist, kann man sich leicht ausrechnen.

Wie das Ganze aber gar in Bulgarien gehandhabt wird, ist völlig nebulös. Und nein, eine bulgarische Bank teilt von sich aus niemals die Daten eines Kunden ins Nirwana mit und sicher erst recht auch nicht ins Ausland mit, wenn ihr keine Anforderung mit richterlichem Beschluss vorliegt.

Man beachte: 





Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> ....welche durch die Nichtumsetzung der "Buttonlösung" ... nach deutschem Recht nicht mehr rechtskonform ist.


Bei erster Betrachtung aber auch nicht strafbar, so lange kein registrierter Nutzer irrtümlich bezahlt hat. Bis dahin ist das Ganze allenfalls eine straflose Vorbereitungshandlung, für die keine deutsche Staatsanwaltschaft ernsthafte Ermittlungen ins Ausland anstossen wird.


Übrigens, ich warte immer noch auf meine Zugangsdaten. Insofern kann ich mich dem hier dzt. nur anschließen:





haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Das wird ein *Testballon* sein.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2015)

Hasimaus will den


> Gesamtbetrag: 576,00 Euro inkl. der gesetzlichen MwSt.


inkassieren. Was ist die gesetzliche MwSt. in diesem Fall und welches Finanzamt darf sich über die Zahlung freuen?


----------



## dvill (11 September 2015)

http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/408310/immer-noch-nicht-zahlen.aspx


> Zahlen Sie nicht!
> 
> Lassen Sie sich keine Angst einjagen, Ihr Blutdruck kann sich direkt wieder senken, denn:
> 
> Diese Forderung hat weder Hand noch Fuß, weder wurde durch die Eingabe Ihrer E-Mail-Adresse ein Vertrag geschlossen, noch erfüllt die Seite in irgendeiner Weise die gesetzlichen Anforderungen der Buttonlösung, die seit 2012 strenge Regeln bei der Aufklärungspflicht zu kostenpflichtigen Bestellungen im Internet vorsieht.


----------



## jupp11 (25 September 2015)

auch die VZ Hamburg rät zur Ruhe http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/408310/immer-noch-nicht-zahlen.aspx


> *Immer noch nicht zahlen!*
> Es war lange ruhig rund um die klassischen Abofallen, nun schlagen sie wieder zu:
> 
> Per Mail erhalten Verbraucher zurzeit die Nachricht, sie hätten sich über die Seite *www.routenplaner-24.info* zur Zahlung verpflichtet. Eine Briefkastenfirma aus München, *ODV Online Content Ltd.*, verschickt munter Rechnungen über 576,00 Euro die per SEPA-Überweisungen direkt auf ein Konto einer Bank im fernen Bulgarien gehen sollen. Der Schreck ist angesichts der Summe natürlich groß.
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Oktober 2015)

Neuer Mahnlauf:


> Da Sie nachweislich den Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben, senden Sie bitte den offenen Betrag von 480,00 Euro binnen 7 Tagen per Paysafecard an unsere E-Mail Adresse um weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (21 Oktober 2015)

Mit Paysafecard als Zahlungssystem;



> Da Sie nachweislich den Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben, senden Sie bitte den offenen Betrag von 480,00 Euro binnen 7 Tagen per Paysafecard an unsere E-Mail Adresse um weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden.
> 
> Sie erhalten Paysafecards in jeder größeren Postfiliale, Kiosken, Tankstelle wie OMV, ARAL, ENI, ESSO sowie Geschäften wie Media Markt, Netto, Penny und vielen mehr.
> Es handelt sich dabei um ein sicheres Bezahlsystem für das Internet, da Sie so keine Bankdaten weitergeben müssen.


----------



## bernhard (21 Oktober 2015)

Der Briefkasten ist auch gleich zur AG aufgestiegen. Nur damit haben die "Kunden" keinen Vertrag, der war ja mit der "Limited".


----------



## Goblin (21 Oktober 2015)

Kann man sowas nicht bei Paysafe melden ?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Oktober 2015)

Goblin schrieb:


> Kann man sowas nicht bei Paysafe melden ?


Schwierig, weil die Nummern wie Bargeld sind. Woher die Scheine in Deiner Tasche stammen und welchen Weg sie gegangen sind, siehst Du ihnen ja auch nicht an.

Wenn der Bande tatsächlich Codes überlässt, könnte man eventuell herausfinden, wer sie einlöst. Aber das kann eben auch im Ausland geschehen.


----------



## Goblin (21 Oktober 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach grenzt das schon an Geldwäsche


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2015)

Goblin schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach grenzt das schon an Geldwäsche


Legale Geldwäsche bittschön! Mit PayPal oder über die Prepaidkreditkarten á la Wirecard funzts genauso!


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2015)

Ist ja prinzipiell nichts anderes als Western Union bzw. MoneyGram bei den 419-er Mugus bzw. bei den Russki-Phishern. Alle anonymen Bezahlmechanismen locken naturgemäß die Gauner an.


----------



## bernhard (22 Oktober 2015)

Wobei die anderen Gauner anderswo hausen. Hasimaus wohnt hier und kassiert die MwSt. für das Finanzamt mit ein. Wie führt er die Steuer ab? Wie macht er die Buchführung? Neugierig bin ich schon ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Oktober 2015)

Man hat scheinbar noch Erklärungsnotstand. Eben in meinem Posteingang: Eine letzte Mahnung. Man will "den offenen Betrag durch einen Pfändungsantrag bei Gericht einfordern."

Wie machen die das? Stehen die dann mit einem Schildchen in der Hand vorm Gerichtsgebäude? "Wir fordern Pfändungsanträge und Paysafecards!"

Ich bin momentan etwas ratlos und auch das beigefügte Infoblatt für Paysafecard hilft mir da nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Oktober 2015)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Wie machen die das? Stehen die dann mit einem Schildchen in der Hand vorm Gerichtsgebäude? "Wir fordern Pfändungsanträge und Paysafecards!"



Wusstest Du nicht, dass es am Oberscharfrichtervollstreckungsamt in Buxtehude eine Sonder-Beitreibungsstelle gibt? Legitimiert durch das Bundesabofallenbeitreibungsgesetz. Die haben dort einen scharfrichterlichen 24-Stunden-Service, auch an hohen Feiertagen. Abofallenbetreiber dürfen sich dort online registrieren und können den Pfändungsantrag online ausfüllen. Innerhalb von 5 Minuten nach dem Inkassoalarm rückt dann der Scharfrichter aus, mit schnellsten Dienstwagen (mehrere M5-BMW vorhanden...) und Blaulicht ist er innerhalb spätestens 3 Stunden bundesweit am Zielort. Und die Hackebeilchen werden mit Diamanten geschliffen. Und er nimmt auch Paysafecards.


----------



## dvill (6 November 2015)

> Übergabe an die Rechtsabteilung ODV Online Content AG - www.routenplaner-24.info





> Leider sehen wir uns nun gezwungen, sollten wir nicht UMGEHEND den Zahlungseingang feststellen, diese Angelegenheit durch unsere Rechtsabteilung einzufordern, wodurch Ihnen Kosten im oberen dreistelligen Bereich entstehen.





> Sollten Sie keine Zahlung vornehmen, werden wir UNVERZÜGLICH rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einleiten, die dadurch entstehenden Anwalts-, Inkasso- und Gerichtskosten werden wir Ihnen natürlich zusätzlich in Rechnung stellen.





> Nur durch die unverzügliche Übermittlung der Paysafe Codes in Höhe der offenen Rechnung an unsere E-Mail Adresse können Sie diese unschöne Angelegenheit endlich aus der Welt schaffen, andernfalls müssen Sie mit den oben genannten Konsequenzen und negativen Auswirkungen rechnen.





> Leider sehen wir uns bei Nichtbezahlung unseres Dienstes gezwungen, einen Strafantrag bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben, diesen Aufwand nehmen wir gerne auf uns, da wir nicht gewillt sind unser Service kostenlos zur Verfügung zu stellen.


Die Textbaustein-Halde war auch schon bei Hasimaus leeres Geplapper.


----------



## Goblin (7 November 2015)

Und weiter gehts



> *Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von blablabla*
> 
> Um Ihnen die Zahlung der offenen Rechnung mit der Nummer blablabla zu erleichtern, haben wir nun für Sie die Zahlungsweise via Bitcoin eingerichtet, dadurch können Sie den Betrag bequem überweisen.
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (8 November 2015)

Das passt ja gut, die Bezahlanleitung mit Bitcoins bewährt sich auch im Drogenhandel:

http://www.happyjunks.com/bitcoin-bezahlung


----------



## Antiscammer (9 November 2015)

Wäre doch eigentlich mal einen dezenten, fragenden Hinweis an das zuständige Finanzamt wert.


----------



## hauseltr (9 November 2015)

*Immer wieder: *

*ODV Online Content für routenplaner-24.info *
28.08.2015
*Oldenburg: 576 Euro für 24 Monate Mitgliedschaft*
Ein Verbraucher aus Oldenburg legte unserer Beraterin Sabine Schröder eine offene Forderung der *ODV Online Content Limited* über 576 Euro vor. Er hatte über routenplaner-24.info eine Route eingeben. Um das Ergebnis zu erhalten, musste er sich mit seiner E-Mailadresse registrieren und über einen 'Registrieren' Button einloggen. Den Betrag der per E-Mail eingegangenen Rechnung über 576 Euro soll er auf ein bulgarisches Konto überweisen. Auf eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft wurde er nicht hingewiesen. Zahlen Sie nicht! Zur Beratung per Telefon, E-Mail oder vor Ort.

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/vorsichtfalle

Zitat: _einen Strafantrag bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft aufzugeben,_

Wo? In Bulgarien?


----------



## dvill (16 November 2015)

http://www.nvzmv.de/alte-masche---neuer-name


> Per Mail erhalten Verbraucher zurzeit die Nachricht, sie hätten sich über die Seite www.routenplaner-24.info zur Zahlung verpflichtet. Eine Briefkastenfirma aus München, ODV Online Content Ltd., verschickt munter Rechnungen über 576 Euro oder 480 Euro die per Paysafecard gezahlt werden sollen. Der Schreck ist angesichts der Summe natürlich groß.





> Weder wurde durch die Eingabe ihrer E-Mail-Adresse ein Vertrag geschlossen, noch erfüllt die Seite in irgendeiner Weise die gesetzlichen Anforderungen der Buttonlösung, die seit 2012 strenge Regeln bei der Aufklärungspflicht zu kostenpflichtigen Bestellungen im Internet vorsieht.
> 
> In so einem krassen Fall der Missachtung aller Gesetze müssen Betroffene dem Anbieter gegenüber gar nicht reagieren, denn ein Vertrag zwischen ihnen und dem Anbieter ist schlichtweg nicht zustande gekommen.


----------



## dvill (20 November 2015)

Hasimaus macht sich lächerlich:





> Da wir bis heute trotz mehrmaliger Mahnungen immer noch keinen Zahlungseingang von Ihnen verzeichnen konnten, sehen wir uns nunmehr gezwungen, SOLLTEN WIR NICHT BINNEN 7 TAGEN DEN ZAHLUNGSEINGANG FESTSTELLEN, die zuständigen Strafverfolgungsbehörden einzuschalten.
> 
> Wer eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nimmt, mit der Absicht diese nicht zu bezahlen, macht sich zumindest des versuchten Betrugs strafbar.
> Dieser Umstand genügt, um eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten, wir behalten uns entsprechende Schritte bei Verweigerung der Zahlung vor.


----------



## Goblin (20 November 2015)

Wen wollen die eigentlich anzeigen ? Eine Mailadresse ? Eine IP ? Fragen über Fragen


----------



## hauseltr (20 November 2015)

_Versuch_ steht für: Ausprobieren einer von mehreren Möglichkeiten! Sagt Wikipedia! 

Muss doch endlich mal klappen, damit die Knete rüberwächst!


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> ...macht sich lächerlich:


Und nicht nur das, auch strafbar: https://www.google.de/webhp?sourcei...=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=drohung mit strafanzeige


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 November 2015)

Wer kommt eigentlich auf die absurde Idee, auf der einen Seite die blödesten im Internet für seine Abofalle finden zu wollen und von ihnen auf der anderen Seite Bezahlung per Bitcoin zu fordern. Das überfordert die Zielgruppe doch völlig.


----------



## passer (23 November 2015)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Wer kommt eigentlich auf die absurde Idee, auf der einen Seite die blödesten im Internet für seine Abofalle finden zu wollen und von ihnen auf der anderen Seite Bezahlung per Bitcoin zu fordern. Das überfordert die Zielgruppe doch völlig.


Dafür wurde ja eine Anleitung als PDF mitgeliefert. 

Die letzte Stufe der Zündung beginnt in der Mail mit
"Übergabe an die Strafverfolgungsbehörden"


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 November 2015)

passer schrieb:


> Die letzte Stufe der Zündung beginnt in der Mail mit
> "Übergabe an die Strafverfolgungsbehörden"


Denkst Du? 

Ich wette, da wird jemand noch Weihnachtsgeld einsammeln wollen.


----------



## passer (23 November 2015)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Denkst Du?
> Ich wette, da wird jemand noch Weihnachtsgeld einsammeln wollen.


Das war zumindest bei der Sippschaft der angeblichen Verträge per Angabe einer Mail Adresse immer so.
Schon bei den leicht bekleideten Tanten Hasimaus aus Potsdam, und den anderen Volk dieser Art.

Unterschied in den Mails hier bei Freunde Blase ODV ist nur, das mit Strafanzeige nicht gleich in den ersten Mails gedroht wurde.


----------



## bernhard (8 Dezember 2015)

> Sehr geehrtes Mitglied von routenplaner-24.info!
> 
> Leider konnten wir noch immer keinen Zahlungseingang des noch offenen Betrages von 480,00 feststellen.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## passer (8 Dezember 2015)

Das obige Schreiben wurde damit beantwortet, das ich um gerichtliche Klärung bitte.


----------



## bernhard (9 Dezember 2015)

Dummschwätzer schrieb:
			
		

> Da Sie die seit dem **.**.2015 offene Rechnung ***** noch immer nicht beglichen haben, setzen wir Sie hiermit LETZTMALIG davon in Kenntnis, dass wir bei Nichtbezahlung den offenen Betrag durch einen Pfändungsantrag bei Gericht einfordern.
> 
> Ihnen drohen dadurch:
> 
> ...


Schon wieder "letztmalig".


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Dezember 2015)

Mein letzter Stand seit heute morgen:
Man fragt per Mail nach persönlichen Daten, um eine Rechnung stellen zu können. Eigentlich geschieht das zuerst, um eine Forderung überhaupt fällig stellen zu können. Und nicht, nachdem man Strafanzeige erstattet hat und der Gerichtsvollzieher losgeschickt wurde. Da muss wohl jemand noch mal ins Handbuch des kleinen Abofallenstellers schauen...


----------



## passer (10 Dezember 2015)

Fantasie Adresse angeben. 
Oder echte, kommt eine Rechnung, kann man schauen gegen wen man die Strafanzeige stellen kann.


----------



## Goblin (10 Dezember 2015)

> 1. Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher
> 2. Kontopfändung im Rahmen der Zwangsvollstreckung nach § 829 ZPO
> 3. Negativer SCHUFA Eintrag



Dass der vollstreckbare Titel denn man dazu braucht nicht auf Bäumen wächst hat man wahrscheinlich auch vergessen


----------



## bernhard (14 Dezember 2015)

Neuer Name:

"Cerberus Development GmbH"

und neuer Müll:

https://www.google.de/search?q="Cerberus+Development+GmbH"


----------



## bernhard (14 Dezember 2015)

http://www.routenplaner24.info/impressum


> Cerberus Development GmbH
> Kurfürstendamm 30
> 10719 Berlin
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanni (14 Dezember 2015)

Die Herren Doktoren und Magister aus den Links haben wohl allesamt noch nichts von der Button-Lösung gehört. Hoffentlich fällt keiner auf den Müll rein...


----------



## jupp11 (14 Dezember 2015)

Nanni schrieb:


> Die Herren Doktoren und Magister aus den Links haben wohl allesamt noch nichts von der Button-Lösung gehört.


Haben sie mit Sicherheit aber ignorieren es. Es gibt es immer wieder Nachschub von Usern, die die "Blütezeit" der Aboabzocke noch nicht miterlebt haben und sich einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## Goblin (14 Dezember 2015)

Kann man die nicht wegen unterlaubter Rechtsberatung,die dazu noch aus völlig unsinnigem Blödsinn besteht,drankriegen ?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Dezember 2015)

Goblin schrieb:


> Kann man die nicht wegen unterlaubter Rechtsberatung,die dazu noch aus völlig unsinnigem Blödsinn besteht,drankriegen ?


Da muss man sich keine Gedanken mehr drüber machen:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/52.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Januar 2016)

Heute habe ich E-Mail vom Anwalt bekommen:
http://www.esswald-inkasso.de/impressum
Die angeblich zuständige Kammer kennt die beiden Herren nicht und auch die Domain ist anonym registriert.

Ihre Gebühren wollen die nicht existenten Herrschaften praktischerweise ganz im Geiste ihrer angeblichen Mandantschaft per Paysafecard beitreiben.


----------



## hauseltr (4 Januar 2016)

Wie, die kennen die Herren nicht?

Das Bild sagt doch eindeutig, um wen es sich handelt!

http://www.gdldlaw.com/attorneys/craig-b-merkle


----------



## bernhard (4 Januar 2016)

```
Domaindaten
Domain	esswald-inkasso.de
Letzte Aktualisierung	21.12.2015
Domaininhaber

Der Domaininhaber ist der Vertragspartner der DENIC und damit der an der Domain materiell Berechtigte.
Domaininhaber:	Domain Treuhänder Treuhandservice
Organisation:	Virtual Office FLAT
Adresse:	Domaintreuhandservice
Seligenstädter Strasse 107
Bitte Anrufen oder Email Treuhand Auftrag
PLZ:	63073
Ort:	Offenbach
Land:	DE
Telefon:	+49-69-175549030
Telefax:	+49-69-3809794209
E-Mail:	[email][email protected][/email]
```


----------



## hauseltr (4 Januar 2016)

Eine Ähnlichkeit der beiden Herren ist rein zufällig und nicht beabsichtigt. 

Den Herrn "Prokuristen" konnte ich nicht finden.


----------



## JochenH (4 Januar 2016)

> Den Herrn "Prokuristen" konnte ich nicht finden.



Der Herr "Prokurist" heisst im wahren Leben Derek Stikeleather und lebt in den USA.
Näheres hier : http://www.avvo.com/attorneys/21202-md-derek-stikeleather-1563908.html







MfG   Jochen


[modedit:  Quote-Tags repariert]


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Januar 2016)

Die Denic-Abfrage von Esswald-Inkasso ist der Hammer! Da kann wohl wirklich jeder alles registrieren.....


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2016)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die Denic-Abfrage von Esswald-Inkasso ist der Hammer! Da kann wohl wirklich jeder alles registrieren.....


Stimmt. Der DENIC ist das Wurscht.
Auch, wenn was ganz anderes in den AGB steht.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Januar 2016)

Kann man die dann nicht als Mittäter drankriegen?


----------



## bernhard (4 Januar 2016)

Wo wurden die Texte geklaut? Vielleicht hier:

http://www.euro-treuhand-inkasso.de/inkasso_dienst/euro_treuhand_pruefung_strafanzeige.html

Das passt zu

http://esswald-inkasso.de/pruefung-strafanzeige


> Impressum
> 
> Esswald & Partner Rechtsanwälte
> 
> ...


----------



## bernhard (4 Januar 2016)

Hier sind die Textbausteine für Google.


----------



## Goblin (4 Januar 2016)

Als ob ein Anwalt Zahlungen per Paysafe einfordern würde  Unter der Adresse gibt es natürlich keine Anwälte

Wenn das kein Betrug ist,dann weiss ich auch nicht...


----------



## Nanni (5 Januar 2016)

Die Telefonnummer aus dem  Impressum hat seit längerem (2014) eine fette Krankenakte bei Tellows. Im gestrigen Eintrag wird aber über eine Mail vom "Anwalt" Esswald berichtet:

http://www.tellows.de/num/018059020660


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2016)

http://www.seitcheck.de/www-esswald-inkasso-de/18158


> Denn im gesamten Zuständigkeitsbereich von München gibt es keinen Rechtsanwalt Esswald.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2016)

Dann die 
Virtual Office FLAT
in die Strafanzeige wegen des Betrugs sowie des Verdachts auf Geldwäsche und Steuerhinterziehung mit einbeziehen, wegen Beihilfe.

Dann kann ja die Virtual Office Flat hoffentlich dem Staatsanwalt mitteilen, von welchem (womöglich deutschen...) Konto aus das Geld für den "Treuhandservice" rübergewachsen ist. Und - tingelingeling!


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2016)

esswald-inkasso.de hat ja nicht lange gehalten.

Wer kassiert denn jetzt das eingehende Geld?


----------



## bernhard (10 Januar 2016)

denic schrieb:
			
		

> Die Domain "esswald-inkasso.de" wurde am 09.01.2016 gelöscht und befindet sich derzeit in einer Karenzzeit (Redemption Grace Period - RGP)


So ist das gut.


----------

